# MTB in Phuket



## jpaine (Jun 6, 2010)

Any good mountain biking in Phuket?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Good question. Got a wedding there next year and 90% of the guys I'm going with are doing the boring golf thing, so taking the bike would be awesome if there's good riding to be had.

Come on ... any Phuket riders gonn chime in?


----------



## jpaine (Jun 6, 2010)

Road biking is amazing in Phuket...check out some great routes below....

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/28762235

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/24788948

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/18137488


----------



## bkkrider (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys, if you've never been to Thailand before, just beware that car drivers and motorcyclists here are wild and do not necessarily follow rules, laws and traffic lights.
It's rainy season now until October at least, so make sure you have proper tyres - puncture resistant ones even better cos our roads and pavements have tonnes of debris like glass or even nails.
Install mirrors on both sides so you can see motorbikes and cars that would pass you on either side without signaling.
Oh, they dont really care if YOU signal a turn either, if you're slower than they are , they just gonna pass you!

Anyway, have fun ;-)


----------



## somtum (Jul 10, 2010)

Agree with bkkrider - so avoid the roads!
Some good x-country can be had with a few of the tour operators. Note that they tend to cater for tourists [flat roads/ coastal trails] but could ramp up for something more appropriate.
The hills are a tangle of rubber plantation trails that get easily overgrown/washed away as old rubber trees are cleared and new ones planted. Up to date local knowledge and/or a sense of adventure is needed to enjoy all mountain riding. A 1hr ride easily becomes 2-3hrs, so take some water and a snack. Check out this guys site http://web.mac.com/phuketmtbtoolbox/Toolbox/Welcome.html for some ideas.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Just looking at Google Earth and there seems to be some dirt roads down in the Sth West corner of the island near the Kata Noi resort I'll be staying at. Could be a possibility at least. 

The MTB Phuket site mentioned above seems to have some decent info and some contacts that may pan out. But the more info the merrier I guess, so if anyone else has anything to add that'd be great.


----------



## DaCruz (Jul 28, 2006)

jpaine said:


> Any good mountain biking in Phuket?


I don't no how long you're planning to stay in Thailand.. but if you have to time go to Chiang Mai. I went a few years ago to chiang mai and did some jungle trail-riding over there.. very cool!

I did the hunter escape route.. they call it DH.. but it's more like trailriding to me. It's a nice trail through the jungle and you get a pretty nice bike (I got a GT I-drive) for the day.
http://www.mountainbikingchiangmai.com/photogallery4.html#


----------



## ramblinman (Jun 2, 2011)

*Phuket rides*

There are plenty of good rides in Phuket, some quite demanding, others more scenic. Try looking up the Phuket Hash House Harriers

http://www.phuket-info.com/forums/hash-house-harriers-hhh/9782-phuket-hash-house-harriers.html

Some good single track rides are in the centre of the island west from Thalang, north of the road heading to the coast.

Take plenty of water as it is always hot and humid.


----------



## AlexAbroad (Jun 26, 2011)

Any tips on getting around Thailand with a bike?

I am expecting to move there in a few months to be based in Bangkok but it would be good to get out a bit.


----------



## somtum (Jul 10, 2010)

Alex,
You can check out the bicyclethailand.com site. Good info for BKK based people.


----------



## ChrisBall (Nov 10, 2013)

*Mountain Biking Thailand*

Absolutely! I actually work for an online travel biz which connects you to adventure tours and activities in Asia. It's called Adventure Honey and has some unreal mountain biking! You won't get world class single track, but you will get an exotic, tropical experience probably like nothing else you've experinece before!
Here's a couple of good ones near Phuket:
1. Mountain biking day tour near Phuket
2. Multi day mountain bike tour Phuket

And, here's an awesome ride just out of BKK: (perfect if you have some spare time in the capital on the way in/out)
Mountain biking near Bangkok


----------

